
Hammerspoon: A desktop automation tool for OS X - yankcrime
http://www.hammerspoon.org/go/
======
mwagstaff
I love this tool. It's probably the closest thing (sorta) to AutoHotkey that
exists for OSX.

------
mattiemass
Wow, looks incredibly powerful if you're willing to put in the time to learn.
I wish I wasn't so lazy.

~~~
cmsj
[http://www.hammerspoon.org/go/](http://www.hammerspoon.org/go/) might help
get you started :)

